# Special Border Jaegers



## mineman65 (Jan 29, 2007)

Recruiting video for Special Border Jaeger (Spec Ops) of Finnish Border Guard

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG0FOTJY6uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reloader (Jan 29, 2007)

Good video, Mineman.


----------

